# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  nicht schlecht der Herr Akinator

## schiene

probiert es aus und ihr werdet überrascht sein wie gut der Herr Akinator ist.

*http://www.devinettor.com/aki_gr/#*

----------


## spinne

Ist ja Wahnsinn!

spinne

----------


## Met Prik

> Ist ja Wahnsinn!


Yep, hat ne wahnsinnige Trefferquote.

----------


## schiene

Er hat sogar "ES"von S.King gefunden.Echt stark!!!

----------


## Hua Hin

Geronimo kennt er aber nicht.  ::

----------


## schiene

ok,hab noch was nettes!!

Probiert es mal !!!!!!



1. Gehe auf die Seite  http://www.tatuagemdaboa.com.br/
2. Gib Deinen Vornamen in die erste Zeile ein

3. Gib Deinen Nachnamen in die zweite Zeile ein

übergehe die anderen Felder und klicke auf " Vizualizer "

und fragt bitte nicht, wie sie das gemacht haben.....

----------


## Greenhorn

Alleine die Idee ist schon gut  ::  

Keine Ahnung von Filmbearbeitung.
In einer Tabellenkalkulation eine ganz einfache Sache. 
Bei einem Film muss man wahrscheinlich ein RiesenProgrammbaustein dafuer schreiben.

----------

